# Kubota BX



## TomC (Jun 8, 2020)

Another tractor thread. Bought a small tract around 25 acres but only have about 4-5 acres to maintain, balance is wooded. About to finalize a tractor purchase. I've decided to get a Kubota and small BX2380 would probably get the job done but they just look like toys. Spoke to a guy up the road that has a BX2380 and he LOVES it, said he as amazed how much it could do for such a SMALL tractor and he has about the same area to maintain. All I have to do is bush hog, box blade a 200 yd gravel driveway and till a garden and food plot, and will add a third function for a grapple.

Six months ago I was looking at L2501's thinking I'd have a larger area to maintain. A B2601 is plan B which I know would work but ironically the B2601's cost almost the same as a stripped down L series. I'm over budget on EVERYTHING so saving some $ will help but need some psychological help getting past the size of these tiny BX tractors! Anybody own or used a BX?


----------



## Repsycler (Jun 8, 2020)

We have a BX25 that we use to bush hog and maintain our property between Milledgeville and Sparta. Good little tractor. It has done everything that we have asked of it. Maintenance is not too difficult (unless you need to access the fuel tank; that is like they took a 6 gallon tank and built a whole tractor around it). Filters and parts are not very expensive and there are a ton of aftermarket goodies available and online forums with people with lots of knowledge that can help you out. 

We have had it for 10 years now and only needed to have Southside Equipment in Milledgeville come out once. If I had believed the folks on the forums we wouldn't have needed that service call. I am by no stretch a diesel mechanic, but the engineering isn't that complicated. I have nothing but good things to say about the Kubota BX line.


----------



## RGRJN (Jun 8, 2020)

Them small tractors sure can get some work done, I have never owned one....... I will caveat that with I have never heard somebody wish for a smaller tractor. Will it do what you want 15 years from now is the question you need to ask. I got my L2800 17 years ago for general mait and driveway....fast forward I am now bush hogging hills and moving round bales and chipping wood,wishing for a 40hp or so.

I would go for a front bucket before a grapple.... add a set of pallet forks(slide on bucket type) and ratchet strap(if needed) and you have an almost grapple. You will find a lot of uses for the bucket....the grapple will only grapple.

Your statement that says "it probably do the job" says alot to my mind

YMMV
Joe


----------



## 27metalman (Jun 8, 2020)

I looked at where you live... you need to contact an LS dealer up that way before pulling the trigger on a Kubota.  Just my opinion.  And like someone said above, think about where and what you'll be doing down the road.  Kubota makes good tractors no doubt.  And with financing these days, they offer a great deal.  The Kubota was second on my list when I finished my comparisons.  Like another said above... get s front bucket.  Not sure if a tractor that small comes with a quick connect or not though.  You may have to step up a size to get the skid steer quick connect option.  Good luck.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jun 8, 2020)

For what it’s worth, I have a JD 790 (30 HP) with a front bucket. That model was discontinued a while back but I’m sure they have an equivalent. I’ve said many times it’s some of the best money I’ve ever spent. I have 300 hours on it, all I’ve done is maintenance. Great little tractor and an unbelievable labor saver. When you add a few implements, you have a really versatile machine.  If you could find one at a good price it’d be worth considering. If you have a bucket, you definitely need 4WD, especially if you have to back uphill with a loaded bucket.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 8, 2020)

I do not mean to offend, but that looks like a riding lawn mower on steroids. Some folks could say the same for mine. I forget the model, but its an older Kubota, 18 or 20 horse, cant recall. Id say its the size up from the one your looking at. I have the front bucket and will never not have  a tractor with a bucket. It will work as long as you want to. IF I had to list a negative about it, it would be this. All these smaller tractors have stability issues when on a grade. Especially if you are carrying a load in the bucket. My place doesn't have a flat piece of ground anywhere where the tractor is needed. I have to be very cautiuous when operating with a loaded bucket. Keep it as low to the ground as possible is key. Hope this helps, I love mine, and its probably 25 years old. Scratches no longer matter.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jun 8, 2020)

I've had 6 or 8 B series Kubotas,  not the BX. The older models. Used in the tree business run by just who ever.They're tough as a $2 steak and will do anything you need.


----------



## TomC (Jun 8, 2020)

27metalman, haven't updated my profile but I'm moving to western Kentucky and have looked at LS extensively as well as just about everything else to the point of analysis paralysis. No guarantees and always lemons but I'm set on a Kubota. I'll be getting a bucket for the FEL just going to add the 3rd function so I can also get a grapple as well.

Havana Dude, your "lawnmower on steroids" analogy is spot on. My thinking as well but the more I read I'm amazed at how many people love the BX's for small properties. I've been driving by this little BX at a guys house near my property in KY for the past few months and finally stopped by to ask his opinion late last week. I was actually HOPING he would say the BX was a TOTAL disappointment. He said anything but this and raved on and on and on about how pleased he was with it. 

I may end up stepping up to a B2601 as I just don't see a need to step up to an L series and I'd like a smaller framed tractor to access the wooded part of my property. If you want to see what a B2601 can do on small property check out this guys YouTube channel. Kubota ought to pay this guy, maybe they do!

https://www.youtube.com/user/RCGEP/videos


----------



## Flash (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd go with an L2501 unless $$$ knocked you out of it. IMO you might have the HP on a B but you don't have the weight to do and be safe. Or the lack of weight might even limit your doing too.  I use my tractor to take down/clear smaller trees after good rain and I can't imagine a lighter weight tractor doing it. 
  No matter what you go with I think you'll like orange


----------



## delacroix (Jun 8, 2020)

If you're not gonna get at least a L2501 just get a tiller or something and hire work out. People trying to pay off their tractor are cheap.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jun 8, 2020)

I have the L2501.  Weight is your friend in a tractor.  The BX model isnt going to be able to pick up a round bale at the three point hitch.  Just too light.


----------



## TomC (Jun 8, 2020)

I love the L2501 just not sure it makes sense since only 5 acres or so need to be maintained as the rest of my property is wooded. I'll have narrow trails going though the back wooded part of my property to small food plots and B or BX will also be easier to navigate narrow trails than a L series

My attitude was a lot like some of ya'lls but I think they may be a little more capable than what I was thinking. I know for sure a B series is just haven't made up my mind about the BX. That guy I met last week maintained his entire property with a BX and was tickled pink with it and I see quite a few of the BX's parked on small properties up in KY. I really am trying to save $ and NOT TAKE OUT A LOAN. I don't like payments!

Just about everything is a hydrostat these days but I tell you what you can really get a GREAT deal on a no bells and whistles manual transmission L2501DT. I've only used manual transmission tractors but everybody says get the hydrostat.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 9, 2020)

Have you thought about a used tractor. You can get a lot more tractor for the cost of a new one.


----------



## TomC (Jun 9, 2020)

I have considered used but one hiccup, issue or major repair is SUBSTANTIAL $ on a tractor. Good used tractors in the 25hp range with front end loaders are still a CHUNK OF CHANGE and no matter what somebody tells you, you really don't know how its history. This is a long term purchase, just going to suck it up and bite the bullet. 

A BX with the implements I need is going to be in the $18k-$20K range. A B, LX or L series with implements is going to be in the $22k-$25k range tax tag and title. Decisions....decisions! I guess if you get 15-20 years out of them its a negligible difference.


----------



## Flash (Jun 9, 2020)

PM sent
You could save your money and buy used implements, the cheaper new implements aren't made worth a lick.  Or jump up to the middle model.


----------



## TomC (Jun 11, 2020)

Another BIG question. I will be paying cash for my tractor. I want to MAKE SURE I have insurance coverage that covers "on property", "off property" as well as "liability" coverage....all three! A huge plus to buying a Kubota is their KTAC insurance. Even if you pay cash you can still get a KTAC policy to cover on and off property but I don't think liability is included. Not sure and am going to call tomorrow. I know a homeowners policy will NOT cover off property but does anyone know of other insurance options that will get me on property, off property and liability coverage for my new toy? The tractor will not be used for any commercial purpose.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 11, 2020)

I started my search for a Kubota with the BX series and I agree with the analogy that it looks like a lawn tractor on steroids , i decided to step it up and get a bigger model  . I just pulled the trigger on a New B2650 with a loader . Picking it up Saturday morn .


----------



## TomC (Jun 11, 2020)

Congrats on the B2650, those are getting HARD to find as the new LX2610's are now shipping. For all practical purposes the same tractor. I think a lot people under appreciate how much you can get done with the B series......even the B2601. Post some pictures! What implements did you get? Depending on rebates, etc I may or may not get Landpride implements. Looking at Woods and Everything Attachments......may not be able to afford the grapple initially but will be getting a third function so I can get a grapple when funds allow. The grapples look like a whole lot of big boy toy fun!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 11, 2020)

I have most of the attachments I need already except for a bush hog , the land pride was nice but expensive !im looking for a good used one now .  I plan on getting a boom pole also .


----------



## jammeri5 (Jun 13, 2020)

TomC said:


> Another BIG question. I will be paying cash for my tractor. I want to MAKE SURE I have insurance coverage that covers "on property", "off property" as well as "liability" coverage....all three! A huge plus to buying a Kubota is their KTAC insurance. Even if you pay cash you can still get a KTAC policy to cover on and off property but I don't think liability is included. Not sure and am going to call tomorrow. I know a homeowners policy will NOT cover off property but does anyone know of other insurance options that will get me on property, off property and liability coverage for my new toy? The tractor will not be used for any commercial purpose.


USAA sold me some sort of policy that covered mine for off property use. I was worried about someone stealing it off the club. It’s been a while since I had it but from what I remember it was a cheap piece of mind that I never used


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2020)

Jammeri5.........KTAC will cover off property theft, damage, etc and their rates are great and the best tractor / implement / no hassles to deal with if you have a problem tractor insurance out there. THEY DO NOT however offer off property liability coverage. Off property liability is what I am hoping to find! KTAC recommended calling the local farm bureau which I did and the DO NOT offer off property liability either unless its a commercial business which I'm not. Liability is covered and is not an issue if you are on your property with the tractor but if you go down to help a neighbor, towing it the dealer for work, yada yada and something happens and no liability.....uhh ohh!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 13, 2020)

If you buy a Kubota they offer Full off site coverage with their financing , I added it to mine .


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2020)

Bilgerat........KTAC coverage *ONLY* covers on property and off property damage to the TRACTOR. Liability is NOT included in KTAC coverage.  Spoke to them yesterday to confirm.

Also be aware when your financing ends the KTAC coverage ends but you can purchase another KTAC policy after its paid off or if you pay cash for your tractor upfront. If you put your tractor on your homeowners policy after your KTAC policy ends when you've paid off your tractor, your homeowners (unless commercial) only covers your tractor on your property. Bet a lot of people are not aware of this. Seems like off property liability coverage would not be this difficult to find.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 13, 2020)

How about a personal liability policy on you?


----------



## madsam (Jun 14, 2020)

Buy as much tractor as you can afford. Also, stick with buying KUBOTA.


----------

